# What is the best camera body for wide-angle astro?



## chrysoberyl (Mar 3, 2017)

I would expect the 5DS-R, but the 5D IV has cleaner files at high ISO, so…?


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 3, 2017)

I doubt there's much in it once you factor in resampling to your final output image size. For example, if you scale by 50% you'll get a 12mpx image out of a 5DSR raw file that effectively ensures each pixel on your output is the sum of four pixel sensors on the camera.

Also remember once you start increasing your megapixel count your exposure time for a sharp starfield drops - at least if you're pixel peeking on a full-res image.

Whether either the 5DIV or 5DSR will give significantly better results than your 6D is debateable... They will no doubt be better, but enough to justify an upgrade? Probably not.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 3, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> I doubt there's much in it once you factor in resampling to your final output image size. For example, if you scale by 50% you'll get a 12mpx image out of a 5DSR raw file that effectively ensures each pixel on your output is the sum of four pixel sensors on the camera.
> 
> Also remember once you start increasing your megapixel count your exposure time for a sharp starfield drops - at least if you're pixel peeking on a full-res image.
> 
> Whether either the 5DIV or 5DSR will give significantly better results than your 6D is debateable... They will no doubt be better, but enough to justify an upgrade? Probably not.



Thanks, Jolyon. But I will get one of those two bodies. It appears that you favor the higher mp option; is that correct? So more mp = a shorter exposure time or a longer exposure at lower ISO?

John


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 3, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> I would expect the 5DS-R, but the 5D IV has cleaner files at high ISO, so…?



6D or maybe the 5DIV if using lower ISO. Really high ISO is a bad move. If you make/buy a barn door mount (cheap) you'll be using frames longer than one minute, at which point readout noise at lower ISO is what matters most. The 6D has exceptionally good readout noise down to about 1600ISO the 5DIV is still as good down to maybe 400~800.

unless you are tracking I wouldn't touch the 5DS as the pixels will be too small and I wouldn't touch the 5DSR for astro otherwise your star colours could be all over the place.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 3, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> 6D or maybe the 5DIV if using lower ISO. Really high ISO is a bad move. If you make/buy a barn door mount (cheap) you'll be using frames longer than one minute, at which point readout noise at lower ISO is what matters most. The 6D has exceptionally good readout noise down to about 1600ISO the 5DIV is still as good down to maybe 400~800.
> 
> unless you are tracking I wouldn't touch the 5DS as the pixels will be too small and I wouldn't touch the 5DSR for astro otherwise your star colours could be all over the place.



Good info – thanks! The AA filter improves star colours. I did not know that.

And the 6D is a better choice due to pixel size?


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 3, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > 6D or maybe the 5DIV if using lower ISO. Really high ISO is a bad move. If you make/buy a barn door mount (cheap) you'll be using frames longer than one minute, at which point readout noise at lower ISO is what matters most. The 6D has exceptionally good readout noise down to about 1600ISO the 5DIV is still as good down to maybe 400~800.
> ...



you're not just sensing stars, but nebulous objects too, and they are very dim and very diffuse, a low readout noise and fatter pixels will do better in this respect.

I should really have started with this: before you buy anything, have a go, start learning, then when you find the kit is limiting you, buy what is needed.

And do look up "barn door mount"


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 3, 2017)

I can only say that I've had the best results from a 5D III and 5D IV.
The 5DSR not so good but the differences are not huge.
I'd expect the 6D is similar to a 5D III.
I was wondering if the 1DX II had an advantage over the 5D IV which is the best sensor I've used (but it's not very noticeably better than a 5D III)


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 3, 2017)

I am waiting for the 6D2 to come out..... I have a 6D at work...FANTASTIC at low light photography, but realistically, as new cameras come out, read noise seems to be getting better and better. Whatever the newest one is seems to be the best


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 5, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> you're not just sensing stars, but nebulous objects too, and they are very dim and very diffuse, a low readout noise and fatter pixels will do better in this respect.
> 
> I should really have started with this: before you buy anything, have a go, start learning, then when you find the kit is limiting you, buy what is needed.
> 
> And do look up "barn door mount"



Thanks again. In my second go, I was pleased with my shot of the Pleiades with an 80D + Milvus 100 Makro. I was pleased until I saw someone else's shot that showed the nebula that surrounds them. Then I got serious about research. I got a geared ballhead on which to mount a tracker, then stalled. I work, so I have little time to utilize the few times when there are good conditions (I live near Atlanta, GA). When I retire, I will probably purchase an Astrotrac - it sounds precise and relatively light. Weight is important because I hike to the highest elavation available.

From what I've read, the barn door approach sounds imprecise. When I begin tracking, I want to do it right.

Again, thanks! At least I already have the appropriate camera.

John


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 5, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> I am waiting for the 6D2 to come out..... I have a 6D at work...FANTASTIC at low light photography, but realistically, as new cameras come out, read noise seems to be getting better and better. Whatever the newest one is seems to be the best



Thanks! Although the 5D IV's additional pixels are attractive for landscapes and wildflowers, I will wait to see what the 6D II is like.

John


----------

